# Lauf on road/gravel bike



## fuzzwardo (Sep 16, 2014)

Just wondering everyone's impressions on the Lauf fork on a road/gravel bike. I love my Lauf on my fatbike, just wondering if it would be worth putting one on a gravel bike. The gravel bike I just ordered will be in on Monday and just was thinking if I should get a Lauf to go with.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

people might lauf at you.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

The catch...most dropbar bikes are not designed with the Lauf's axle/crown in mind.


----------



## fuzzwardo (Sep 16, 2014)

I was wondering that myself. Can t fund the A to C on the bike I ordered but did find the info on the Lauf which is 409 cm.


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

Lot's of very happy people running them on bikes like the Santa Cruz Stigmata. Am I wrong to think bikes with a 44mm head tube would be a ok with the Lauf?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

fuzzwardo said:


> I was wondering that myself. Can t fund the A to C on the bike I ordered but did find the info on the Lauf which is 409 cm.


What frame? It isn't just that A-C measurement. The difference in headset configuration (integrated versus external) alters things as well.

It also depends on the frame. For example, an out-of-spec fork like Lauf on a nominal roadbike-geometry frame...would slacken the handling and make it more friendly for non-paved roads. Similarly if the frame's geometry table was cooked up using an integrated crown race and 1-1/8" straight fork, and you used an external headset with a tapered fork-you'd effectively slacked the geometry more.



biscut said:


> Lot's of very happy people running them on bikes like the Santa Cruz Stigmata. Am I wrong to think bikes with a 44mm head tube would be a ok with the Lauf?


Lots of people run them on many varied frames. It depends on the frame size and angles, and what you want.

A Stigmata for example is a medium CX geometry...so a longer fork and slackening steering a bit makes it a bit more tame...nice for longer rides.


----------

